# looking for a Pedigree genertor program,



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have compiled a bunch of pedigree info on my goats and want to put it in a form. I have found one that lets you do 4 generations. 
I want one that can take more generations and also it would be great if it let me put photos in. Does any one have a suggestion. I have also seen programs for sale but they are about $!00. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Sit stay ... I can print it out & then scan it & crop it :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

This one goes back 6 generations and was easy to use. You can get an html link to post on a website, or I just printed them as pdf's

http://www.texasgoat.com/Pedigree Chart Generator-FREE GOAT TOOLS.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I tried the SitStay one and it works well. I will try the other one now. Hope it works; I like that it is 6 generations!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

You could probably make one in Excel also.........


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea, I am sure I could. Just thought if I could save the time by using a premade one. But if I can't find one to put photos in I will make one up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the sitstay.com one I just copy and paste it onto my website and I save a copy in word documents.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

KinTraks
http://www.kintraks.com

I used it for my rabbits. No longer have the rabbits, now I have the goats. I used the download version and saved some money. They have great customer support and you can update it free with the latest upgrades to the software. I have a lot of info on there from my rabbits still that way if anyone ever had questions about one of the rabbits I bred, I would be able to just go to it and tell them anything they needed to know.

I also have my Goats on it, my horses, and my chickens  
It has a health section that you can fill out all your health records like shots, wormings, etc...
A matings page to keep track of breedings and births, view offspring by parents (newest upgrade)
It has a place for your show records, contacts (people you sold to, breeders, etc...) 
It has a finance page so you can track expences and income 
A family tree page
A journal page to write anything about your goats you want in
Inbreeding calculator
Decendents page
Pedigree generator
cage/tag numbers
calender and a reminder page

I love love love this software and I think I paid like $25 for it a few years ago.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks; can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Just checked price right now and looks like you can get it for less than $20 (download version). You download it free and then purchase the registration key to have full access to it after the trial period.
Right now they are holding a special offer!

Special Offer - Free additional registration key
Whether you purchase on Cd or by Download send me the name of a friend within 3 months of your purchase and I'll send them a registration key too, absolutely free!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Sit Stay if free and versatile...and I love it...
But I just check out that kintracks site and Wow... those are super cute pedigree's!! I'd LOVE to have a nice pretty fancy pedigree to go with my goaties registration papers when I sell them! Had Joyful Hearts do nice pretty one's for me when I purchased from her and they are SO CUTE (and thorough too!!)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Coyote Night, I love it. Thanks for sharing. I had forgotten to mention that I am using a MAC but they have program for MAC so wahoo! :stars:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Your Welcome! You actually have me going back through my goat files putting in updates and adding some goats. Got some coffee 

I've really never regreted getting kin traks even after I sold out my rabbit herd. It's really nice just to have a record of CD&T, Worming, Copper, selenium, hoof trimmings etc.... I'de rather just log it on the computer than have to pull out a paper health record. I can type faster than I can write, so it saves me time. 

I also love how you can set the reminders up. Need to trim feet in a few weeks, just put it down and every time you open up kintraks it will pop up that you need to do it on such date.

And don't forget being able to put in breeding dates. It will let you know you need to prepare a nestbox (stall in the goats case) then it tells you when your babies are due. 

Okay enough raves you get the picture.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to check that out Amy :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy, I love the program you directed me to. It is amazing and a great way to keep records in addition to the pedigree generator. Thanks for sharing!!! :leap:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Your welcome. Anyone else get a chance to try it out? If you ever have problems or questions beyond the help topic email them. The guy is very helpful and gives great customer support.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks like they are doing a special offer right now - they said if you purchase and send the name of a friend within 3 months, the friend gets a free registration key (if I am reading this correctly)

Anyone want to go in on it with me?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have started using it and LOVE it. I am on a MAC and they only offer the basic and free version right now. Otherwise I would.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have a Mac anyway. When I was in college I did, but my husband is a PC man all the way, so I take what I can get.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I really don't have a preference either way but my brother gave me his old one as a Christmas present so thats what I have right now. If I decide to purchase the Windows CD version for future use I will let you know.


----------



## karenhaley (Mar 27, 2014)

I would love to have it!!! is there anyway to get the activation code for free? thanks [email protected]


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but Kintraks is unlocked on my iMac desktop computer, because I use an older operating system. So far, I've entered four goats' worth of pedigrees on there as far back as the ADGA has records for their lines. I love pedigrees and genealogy type stuff.


----------

